# quick question about blacklights during flowering



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

quick question about blacklights during flowering. if i need to work around the plants during lights off time will using a floro blacklight mess up the cycle ?????????


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not sure about a blacklight...I wouldn't turn one on. I read somewhere that a green light wouldn't bother the light cycle but I don't know how true that is either.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo Ho PUFF MONKEY,

    I have looked into this a bit, and have found that a very soft green light will work well, where as the other parts of the light spectrum do not. Try to imagine going outdoors on a cloudy night, and the electrical is out all over town. The amount of available light would be just enough that you could do something without killing yourself in total dark.
 Keep the amount of light down to a serious minumum,  and as well keep to a schedual of no more than say three minutes. In other words try to manage getting done with whatever your going to do within those three minutes.
Good Luck

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 28, 2008)

black lights give off Ultra-violet spectrum, bad 4 plants


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> black lights give off Ultra-violet spectrum, bad 4 plants


thats the info i needed ,..thanks


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about a blacklight...I wouldn't turn one on. I read somewhere that a green light wouldn't bother the light cycle but I don't know how true that is either.


 
ive left my green light on during dark cycle on for days.
and not 1 hermie.  as a matter of fact i left it on the other day..  AGAIN.

i really gotta stop smoking and staring at my plants.:hubba:


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 29, 2008)

green lights work because the green spectrum of light is usless to plants. thats why they look green in regular light. they absorb all the other spectrum colors and use them in photosynthesis but green light is not ingestible by them and they reflect it. get a green lamp and the plants still think its dark.
you can chill w/ your girls and not jack your cycle around. no hermie problems


----------



## buddy hatchet (Jul 30, 2008)

this is prob a newb ?? but what does "hermi" mean?


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

buddy hatchet said:
			
		

> this is prob a newb ?? but what does "hermi" mean?


Short for hermaphrodite. Thats when a "female" plant, due to stress of some sort, develops male pollen sacs as well as female flowers. Not a good mix. Most folks take em out......


----------

